# AquaGlo tube size in Marina canopy



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

I always thought the AquaGlo in my 4' Marina canopy is... 48", but when I clean the canopy last weekend, I just realized it's not!! it's 42inch~!!

Is that a odd size??? What am I gonna do if I want to replace the light bulb??
Is there a way to mod it to the standard 48" size, but at the same time to fit in the canopy??


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

42 inch bulbs are very common, you can find them at most lfs.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Does that mean I'm stucked with Hagen lights?? or do I have other brand choices?
(alternative cost-wise)


----------

